# Bottle Fever



## Tombstone Brick (May 28, 2016)

Anyone know what that is?
Anyone ever have it?


----------



## RCO (May 28, 2016)

I guess there is people out there who have bottle fever , I'm not sure its something we've really discussed here


----------



## jk666 (May 28, 2016)

I have it...it's that feeling you get when you're digging a productive location and can't wait to get back to it ASAP.


----------



## sandchip (May 28, 2016)

I've had it for 42 years now and don't want to be cured!


----------



## CreekWalker (May 29, 2016)

Same here, it's rabid glass & excavation compulsion. The only cure, take one probe, a shovel and dig furiously like a wolverine, until striking glass. After the reality sets in , that your standing on a pile of trash, you wake up as in a dream, only to realize, your in the productive layer , down in a 18 foot deep privy . You have sudden delusions of grandeur ,   your personality changes,  becoming the educated professional archeologist, you always wanted to be, but never will.  Even so, You find yourself whisking a embossed Christmas Coke or a amber Certo with a horsehair brush, like their a amulet in King Tut's tomb. It's not fever, it's an obsession!


----------



## Tombstone Brick (May 31, 2016)

Couldn't have said it better CreekWalker!


----------

